# Dump Insert Salt Spreader



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi guys I did a search and only found a couple reviews and mostly dated information. The three brands I have found so far are Truckcraft, Meyer and Saltdogg/dumperdogg. 

Is anyone using a dump insert with a salt spreader attachment? If so what brand and any reviews would be helpful.

Michael


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

CowboysLC_DE;1968109 said:


> Hi guys I did a search and only found a couple reviews and mostly dated information. The three brands I have found so far are Truckcraft, Meyer and Saltdogg/dumperdogg.
> 
> Is anyone using a dump insert with a salt spreader attachment? If so what brand and any reviews would be helpful.
> 
> Michael


We ran one years ago on our Downeaster. Problem was our dump bed was the painted one so it rusted pretty bad in less than a couple months but the biggest problem was the spreader wasnt very good. I think they sit too high and at least the one I had didn't put out a very good pattern, it was all over the place with the amount that would come out. This is just my experience.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

skip the dump. go live bottom buzz box.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

snowman55;1968281 said:


> skip the dump. go live bottom buzz box.


Is this a conveyor belt type of bottom for the bed? Any links?

Michael


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

www.buzzbox.com
Wizard is a dealer. I love mine.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Cowboy, I'm looking at becoming a dealer as well. You aren't too far from me, we could setup a demo sometime.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

lilweeds;1968419 said:


> www.buzzbox.com
> Wizard is a dealer. I love mine.


buzzboxusa.com but i found it easy enough with the other URL. 
How long have you owned your buzz box for? 
What projects do you use it for?
When are you thinking a good time to demo would be?
What type of numbers are we talking?
Can you hook up a trailer with the chipper/shredder/vacuum attached?

Feel free to PM me the info.

Michael


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Holy Crap! I just received my quote for an Aluminum Truck Craft and Salt Spreader. I was tempted to ask the dealer if there was a truck included in that price.

Michael


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

12K? I'm probably pretty close. IIRC the dump is about 6 and the spreader is around 6 as well.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

CowboysLC_DE;1979353 said:


> Holy Crap! I just received my quote for an Aluminum Truck Craft and Salt Spreader. I was tempted to ask the dealer if there was a truck included in that price.
> 
> Michael


I'd stay away from TruckCraft only because they are about 75% higher in price on all of their products. I was pricing out new dump bed inserts and was quoted just over 7K for an aluminum insert with cab protector  They might be built a bit more heavy duty but EZ Dumper and a few others were right around 4K for their beds. Check out Downeaster, they sell stainless steel dump beds and a hook on salt spreader to match their beds.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Brian Young;1979487 said:


> I'd stay away from TruckCraft only because they are about 75% higher in price on all of their products. I was pricing out new dump bed inserts and was quoted just over 7K for an aluminum insert with cab protector  They might be built a bit more heavy duty but EZ Dumper and a few others were right around 4K for their beds. Check out Downeaster, they sell stainless steel dump beds and a hook on salt spreader to match their beds.


Holy hell, that's insane. They weren't that bad when I priced them, but it's been about 3 years.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Bed $7k Spreader $6k Taxes $800 

Jaw hit the keyboard and then some.

Michael


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

I like how Meyer's spreader looks, although one dealer I called still hasn't gotten me a price so I will have to call around tomorrow until I get a price. But luckily my trailer dealer is also an EZ Dumper dealer.

I plan on an Aluminum bed with possibly a Meyer spreader if it fits, and price.

Michael


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I can buy an 5 yd alum dumpbed and an ut sander for less than that lol.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Turner Tractor in PA if you want truckcraft. Best price around. I have bought two full units from him and the last setup I bought was two years ago for $8400 out the door. Beat all the local dealers by $3600. All aluminum and have worked out well.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Burk...does not the salt eat up the aluminum ? 

I have an iron EZ dumper which the salt is eating it up but I am going to make a tub and have it sprayed with LINE X. 

As mentioned by Brian they do sit up high but that gives us a wide spread pattern, bad news it hits cars hard. 

Mine is a DownEaster I would buy another....looking for SS beds now.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

An Iron EZ Dumper??? I know they make them in Carbon Steel, Stainless Steel and Aluminum but didn't know of other material.

So you currently have an EZ Dumper with a Downeaster spreader?

I've narrowed my search down to one of three options:
1. Aluminum EZ Dumper with Meyer tailgate spreader
2. Meyer Stainless Bed with Meyer tailgate spreader
3. Buzz Box Stainless Steel with spreader and vacuum

Called three dealers but should get a price for the Meyer spreader today, I hope.

Michael


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

I used to have a TruckCraft aluminum insert and loved it. Never got around to getting a spreader for it, found the insert good used condition for $3100. Never could swallow the price of their salters. There was a guy on here that had it all set up. I went and checked out his setup once. He had a backup camera mounted on the cab protector so he could see how much salt was left. He worked for a church though, so he wasn't footing the bill for it...


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

@on a call, I clean out the bed often and spray it down with used oil through the winter to help keep it coated and allow material to flow better down the bed. I take off the cab guard and have full view and had custom covers made to keep the salt dry. Never had a load freeze up on me even with negative 20 degrees. I can post some pics of mine to get a better idea. Plus I use them for grass trucks in the summer so it was an easy call.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I have downeaster, truckcraft, and shortened Meyers, bonnell, and swenson. They are all the same. I like the simplicity of the downeaster, but if you work around cars, and do anything bigger then a small lot, they really are not ideal. The truckcrafts are the most complicated, but when they work, they are a thing of beauty. They have the smoothest controls, and they spread tight or wide without issue. When they have issues though, most expensive to fix. Bonnell's are my personal favorite. Simple, auger and spinner control, good spread for what I do, not complicated, and solid. They are meant for mason dumps, and we shorten them for dump inserts. They are not ideal for mason dumps because the electric for that much pressure has issues, but for a dump insert, perfect! I only look for used ones, new for all of them is way too expensive. 2K to 3K is normal for a lightly used one. Used downeasters can be as cheap as $800. 

I would never buy a used steel dump. You can also be buying someone else's problem with a used insert. I would buy new SS or alum, and know that if not abused, will last a hell of a long time. If buying used, plan on $400 of welding.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Pristine PM ltd;1981261 said:


> I have downeaster, truckcraft, and shortened Meyers, bonnell, and swenson. They are all the same. I like the simplicity of the downeaster, but if you work around cars, and do anything bigger then a small lot, they really are not ideal. The truckcrafts are the most complicated, but when they work, they are a thing of beauty. They have the smoothest controls, and they spread tight or wide without issue. When they have issues though, most expensive to fix. Bonnell's are my personal favorite. Simple, auger and spinner control, good spread for what I do, not complicated, and solid. They are meant for mason dumps, and we shorten them for dump inserts. They are not ideal for mason dumps because the electric for that much pressure has issues, but for a dump insert, perfect! I only look for used ones, new for all of them is way too expensive. 2K to 3K is normal for a lightly used one. Used downeasters can be as cheap as $800.
> 
> I would never buy a used steel dump. You can also be buying someone else's problem with a used insert. I would buy new SS or alum, and know that if not abused, will last a hell of a long time. If buying used, plan on $400 of welding.


How do you fit s bonnels tailgate unit to your dump insert? Can you post pics? This would be awesome, I live 15 minutes from bonnels and never seen this done.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Email me [email protected]


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a couple of Truckcraft replacement tailgate spreaders on mason dump bodies and really love them. They are very simple. One chain from the motor to the auger. Only a few zerks. Also very light, about 180lbs each. Two guys can easily put them on in a minute. Plus during off season, we can store them upstairs in the barn. They are expensive though. I've had the pair for three years and they are both in great shape.


----------

